# Englewood Dam



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

ok i might make some people angry with this but i need to get this off my chest. What happened last christmas was tragic and should never happen to anyone. But if you have seen the dam recently you will notice a big 4 by 6 sign that says no boating, swimming or wading. I understand the boating and swimming that is a terrible section to even think about it. But the no wading??? that is an excellent section of river to fish for smallmouth, largemouth and channel catfish. This rule totally blocks you off from that unless you want to fish from the cement slabs. Not to mention under the falls isnt that deep with a cement bottom and is a great place to throw your castnet to get bait. I have already been yelled at by one park ranger for just having my feet in the water to throw my net. I have been walking this stretch of river ever since i was 5 with my dad and know where to and where not to walk. They will take this dam out within the next couple years but too bad the fishing wont be there anymore. On a summer day your will usually see up to 10 people fishing here but lately i havent seen one. Looks like i have to find another place to get bait.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

dude, i feel your pain! Five Rivers Metro dummys seem to be lacking of any common sense, let alone brain cells! they need to face reality. folks have been getting killed, drowned, and seriously hurt along rivers since mankind has been on the face of the planet and will continue to do so. that "incident" was tragic but it was an accident. instead of just closing off acess and denying folks the right to enjoy themselves they need to educate people of the dangers of moving water! the river at that time was at flood stage and the woman had no sense in jumping in a raging swollen river after a dog in the first place. i love my dog as well but if she were to take the plunge in those conditions i would just have to say by-bye . to show you how dumb those folks are that put those signs up, remember where they continued looking for the bodies weeks after they jumped in? right there at the dam! common sense would tell you in a RAGING river those bodies were several miles away. guess who found them....a kayaker several miles away while the "metro" guys were still looking in the same spot.


----------



## iam20fan (Jan 15, 2006)

that sucks. i flyfish there alot


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

at normal level this river is not dangerous. I have been known over the years to actually get in and walk across the top of the falls to get to the other side. But i guess i have to look in other areas. And dink we need to hit the river soon


----------



## foofoo (May 9, 2005)

Does the rule apply to the whole river within the park?
I can understand having a rule within, say, 100 yards of the dam, but once you're downstream to where people usually wade that ought to be allowed.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

On my job today around noon, I crossed the dam in my truck and saw someone in the water throwing a castnet there,( just below the upper mini dam, if I had time I certainly would have seen who it was and what they had.

I havent been there yet this year as I am still using frozen shad from last winter. 

Salmonid


----------

